# Dun nun nunna nunna Bat Hen!



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

So my chicken saddles have been getting A LOT of attention. People for some reason think I am dressing my girls in rain coats? And flamboyantly colored ones at that! Anyway, it has led to people wanting to buy them so I went to the store and got all kinds of fun patterns...

My favorite is this lovely geek chic Batman cape...










And of course what's chicken without macaroni?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't you have anything else to do than play dress up with your chickens?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Noooooo, what kind of silly question is that?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Omg haha I love this. The first pic of the batman is like the Big Bang theory of chickens lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've used them. My silkies hate them and I have tried duct tape but they seem to get if off right away. I should just swap roos out.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

These are made of duct tape. My roosters went mental and I needed like 60 stat. (This is weird as I only have maybe 10 roos.... WAY less than I had before! But two are huuuge and three are just young brats who haven't matured yet. UGH.) And the cloth ones got wet and would stay wet and got gross really fast..

I started with feed bag saddles as my sewing machine needed repairs and I figured I could rig up a no-sew pattern! Those were nice for temps but then I came up with the duct tape idea. I guess that's why people think they're rain coats. haha. Visitors are actually starting to request them so I am putting a handful up on Etsy soon. They last for a long time! I am finally getting to the point I can fit them without them wriggling out. Have a few that desperately need them who are also the ones who know how to leave them scattered over the property like fallen duct tape leaves...


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

In order to fit it you can take thestraps and tape them anywhere and in any position on the back. For some of my smaller hens the strap fits better when stuck to the neck, for the larger ones I usually do a cross hatch across the back. Excess strap can be cut!


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

What an awesome idea! I hope your little side business takes off!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That is awesome! And flamingos are No. 1 with me. My puppy even has a flamingo print collar.


----------

